# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Ο διαδρομος εβγαλε καπνους

## ppanos80

Καλησπερα στο φορουμ.
Εδω και 2 μηνες περιπου καθε φορα που ανοιγα τον διαδρομο εκανε ενα συνεχομενο βουιτο, αλλα παρ' ολαυτα λειτουργουσε κανονικα μεχρι χθες. 
Ομως χθες ξαφνικα οταν τον ανοιξα και εβαλα το μαγνητακι, οταν ξεκινησε εκανε ενα πολυ δυνατο ηχο σαν εκρηξη και ενα δυνατο τρανταγμα και επεσε ο ρελες απο τον πινακα.
Εκτοτε καθε φορα που τον ανοιγω, ανοιγει μεν αλλα δεν δινει εντολη προφανως η πλακετα στο μοτερ για να ξεκινησει και  βγαζει σφαλμα Ε1. Δυστυχως δεν εχω πολλες ηλεκτρονικες γνωσεις, υποψιαζομαι πλακετα η μοτερ. Ανοιξα λιγο τον διαδρομο να δω τι παιζει και εχει μαυρισει η πλακετα σε 2 σημεια πανω απο τον μεγαλο πυκνωτη 400VA που ειναι ενα κιτρινο σαν κουτακι. 
Καποια βοηθεια παιδια; Μηπως καποιος απο το φορουμ αναλαμβανει επι πληρωμη φυσικα να επισκευασει την ζημια;

----------


## pourpou

το μοτερ ειναι 12 βολτ μπορεις να το βγαλεις και να το δοκιμασεις και με μπαταρια αυτοκινητου,2 καλωδια εχει επανω οπως και να τα βαλεις δεν παιζει ρολο απλα ή θα γυρναει δεξια ή αριστερα.πριν το βγαλεις μονο να σημαδεψεις στην πλακετα που ηταν το μαυρο και που το κοκκινο καλωδιο.
τωρα για την πλακετα αν δεν βρεθει καποιο μελος που να την αναλαβει τοτε ειναι ενα μαγαζι στην κηφισια που φτιαχνει διαδρομους πλακετες μοτερ.
παιρνεις τηλεφωνο ζητας τον δημητρη και του λες απ τον θαναση απ τη λαμια,ειμαι φιλος του πες
https://diadromos.gr/

----------


## NEOMELOS

Λίγο χλωμό να είναι 12v το μοτέρ, συνήθως είναι από 90-180V DC.
Πάντως, σωστά λες, με 12βολτη μπαταρία (ίσως και λιγότερη) μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει αν δουλεύει.

----------


## pourpou

ναι μπορει να κανω και λαθος ως προς την ταση λειτουργιας, εγω σε εναν διαδρομο που ειχα προβλημα στο αμαξι συνδεσα το μοτερ και δουλεψε κανονικα.ετσι μου ειπε ο τεχνικος να κανω
η πλακετα που ειχε θεμα την εστειλα στο καταστημα που αναφερω και μου την εφτιαξε

----------


## ppanos80

Λοιπόν επανερχομαι στο θεμα αφου σας ευχαριστησω πρωτα για τις απαντησεις σας παιδια.
Εβγαλα την πλακετα και παρατηρησα 2 καμενες ασφαλειες (αυτες με το γυαλακι τις μικρες) εχουν μαυρισει εντελως και μια εχει σπασει εχει γινει κομματια. Ακριβως απο κατω εχει μαυρισει ενα πραγματακι που μοιαζει με φακι (ενα καφε κυκλικο) και επισης λιγο μαυρισμενο ειναι και ενα πλακε κιτρινο σαν κουτακι που ειναι κοντα στις ασφαλειες. Αν αντικαταστησω τις ασφαλειες και το καφε εξαρτηματακι που εχει καει θα κανω δουλεια η καλυτερα να το παω στη κηφισια να το επισκευασει; Γενικα αξιζει τον κοπο ολο αυτο;
Επισης εχω παρατηρησει οτι το βουιτο οταν παιρνει ρευμα ο διαδρομος παραμενει ακομα και χωρις να εχω συνδεδεμενη την πλακετα πανω.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Φίλε Πάνο, από την περιγραφή σου για τα κίτρινα κουτάκια τα καφέ πραγματάκια τα πσιπσιψίνια και τα κοκοψοψαρα φαντάζομαι ότι και με τη βοήθεια του φόρουμ θα δυσκολευτείς να προχωρήσεις σε επισκευή. Εάν ήταν μόνο οι ασφάλεια πολύ πιθανόν οι ειδικοί να σε καθοδηγούσαν (βάλε και μερικές φωτο μήπως και η μαυρίλες είναι από γειτονικά εξαρτήματα).
Πάντως για μία πλακέτα που το κόστος υπερβαίνει τα 120 ευρό δεν θα ήταν κακό να περάσεις από τον τεχνικό να ρωτήσεις μια τιμή πριν αρχίσεις να την γαργαλεύεις.

----------


## johnnyb

Ειχες προβλημα στο μοτερ , το αφησες  και εκαψες  ασχημα την πλακετα.  Με 2 καμενες ασφαλειες  το πιθανοτερο  καηκε και το  κυκλωμα ρυθμισης κλισης. 
Το πηγαινεις στο σερβις και βλέπεις τι σε συμφέρει να κανεις.

----------


## pliktras

Το ε1 είναι πρόβλημα κίνησης στους περισσότερους διαδρομους.Αν γνωρίζεις λίγα πράγματα είναι πολύ εύκολη η επισκευή πλακέτας διαδρόμου.Σε ότι αφορά το μοτέρ ο σωστός έλεγχος για να δεις αν έχεις πρόβλημα είναι να μετράς το ρεύμα που τραβάει μόνο του και με.φορτιο .Συνήθως τα προβλήματα ξεκινάνε από τους τάπητες που είναι αλαδοτοι ή έχουν καιρό να αλλαχθούν.Δες και τα καρβουνακια. Για να δεις αν περιστρέφεται μπορείς όντως να βάλεις χαμηλή dc τάση.Αλλα δεν είναι ο σωστός τρόπος ελέγχου.Κοιτα τα διακοπτικα στοιχεία στην ψυχτρα igbt η mosfet τις περισσότερες φορές και κοίτα και τις βατικές που περνούν από τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης που είναι γύρω από τους πυκνωτες συνήθως.Οτι θες στείλε μου εχωεπισκευασει  εκατοντάδες

----------

